# Ford 2000 CAV fuel pump not pumping



## aschwerin (Apr 28, 2017)

1971 I believe. It was leaking fuel, so I thought I'd do the honorable thing and change the O-rings and gasket of the top cover. Now its not pumping.

I cleaned really good to make sure no crud got in. The spring is re-installed in original holes (middle) on throttle tab and tombstone. I have checked twice to make sure the kill switch nub fits in the slider. No bubbles in fuel filter bleeder screw. Bleeder screw on fuel pump squirts diesel all over the place. I can loosen a nut holding the top cover on and fuel flows out. But I've cranked for many minutes with nothing coming out the lines. I took #1 line off (in pic) at the pump so I can see right away that its not pumping.

Help??


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is a decent you tube on bleeding the 2000: https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...353EF072FABFE4C0DE5F353EF072FABFE4C&FORM=VIRE


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It sounds like you covered all the bases.. only thing left is a stuck metering valve.. it happens.. lift the cover again & make sure the valve hooked to the "tombstone" is still moving freely back & forth.
Did you happen to change the fuel filter while you were there?? did you get the oring in the proper place?
MAKE SURE the throttle lever engaged the shaft, on the slot.. seen that a million times..
Let us know..


----------



## aschwerin (Apr 28, 2017)

Count that as a million and one times.

It took me well over an hour to get the slot on. The soft metal had been mashed a bit (from being installed wrong), and I had to file the slot back to size.

Thanks. Big relief.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Your welcome.. I'm here to help..


----------

